# non union here i come!!



## slonutt (Jul 2, 2009)

thats right!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

First off, ease up on the language please. I know we all can slip a word in here and there but this is a bit much. 

Second, we have more than enough pro/anti union threads. I understand you are venting but this thread has got bad written all over it already. 
Maybe you can read a few threads and respond with how you feel before jumping right in with a first post like this.

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

